# Running blind with a hot french fry in my eye...



## SpitfireKing (Jan 24, 2007)

Hello again everyone! I'm back, long time no see, etc. Well not many things have happened her so far.
1. The anti-aircraft gun is no in the garbage, complete failure.
2. We hit a major bump with the hover craft. No engine...
But other then that, It's good here in Iowa. Lots of snow, and really cold!
Hope everyone is doing good here.
-Spitfire


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 26, 2007)

wish we had some snow! good to see you back


----------



## Erich (Jan 26, 2007)

ah man what have you been tokin ?


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 26, 2007)

I thought it was just me...


----------



## SpitfireKing (Jan 29, 2007)

Oh yeah, I'm dating somone from Louisiana to. She is awesome! 
And heres a cool site for some WW2 planes. 
Historic Aircraft Index
Enjoy Lancaster
And careful, it might pop up in german. So just go to the home page and change the language.


----------



## SpitfireKing (Jan 29, 2007)

Avro 683 Lancaster - Great Britain
A dream come true for Lancaster.


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 29, 2007)

Now I remember you SK. You were building a AA gun made of pototo gun parts was it? Something really dangerous as I recall.


----------



## SpitfireKing (Jan 30, 2007)

Some such thing. It burst into flames again though, never got the barrels quite right. Got shot in the leg by one of the roman candle balls. It hurt....


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 30, 2007)

Its all fun and games until someone gets hurt....


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 30, 2007)

SpitfireKing said:


> Oh yeah, I'm dating somone from Louisiana to. She is awesome!



Does she live near you? Or is this one of those new "internet relationships".


----------



## SpitfireKing (Jan 31, 2007)

I knew her from here, but then she moved a couple years back. We just got back together a few months ago. I'm not willing to let her go either, she's just everything I need.


----------



## SpitfireKing (Jan 31, 2007)

Sorry if that sounded kinda creepy, I just woke up then.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 31, 2007)

SpitfireKing said:


> Avro 683 Lancaster - Great Britain
> A dream come true for Lancaster.



it will come as no supprise to anyone here that i already knew of that particular site  thanks anyway though........


----------



## SpitfireKing (Jan 31, 2007)

Well, a dream already come true then.


----------

